# Cryptocoryne bangkaensis Bastmeijer



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

This crypt just got described last week:
Bastmeijer, J.D. & N. Jacobsen. 2007. [Cryptocoryne bangkaensis Bastmeijer, a new name for a well known Cryptocoryne from Sumatra (Indonesia) (in German)]. Aqua Planta, 32 (2): 44-55.

It's known from southern Sumatra, Bangka, and Biliton. Those of you who got any strain of C. scurrilis from me (or just about any other source) count yourself lucky to have a newly described crypt! 

C. scurrilis is known from central eastern Sumatra and, possibly, Bintan and differs by having elongated styles as well as prominent protuberances all over the spathe (bangkaensis shows protuberances only along the margin of the spathe).

I'll post a pic later.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Go Jan!

Do I have the courrent URL for his site?

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

It hasn't been updated in a year which is sort of unusual for him.

I assigned it the code "BAN"

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Do I have the courrent URL for his site?
> It hasn't been updated in a year which is sort of unusual for him.


Jan has been very busy with his plants (and also organizing this year's ECS meeting near Leiden, Netherlands). I'm sure, he'll update the Crypt Pages soon...


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Well I guess I'll have to email Jan and ask which ones I need to re-label.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Sean,

You need to relabel all... 

All crypts labeled scurrilis in culture are actually bangkaensis.

C. scurrilis (s. str.) is only in culture from a single population (known from 3 recent collections on Bintan, N of Lome):
NJI 01-15 (This was was distributed at the ECS meeting 2006 and you and Chris have it!)
Sasaki I-BISL
SW BI-0303
(This was labeled as "sp. aff." so you also need to relabel it...  )


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Actually I got

C. scurrilis De Wit Sasaki I-BEKB, 09 jul 2002 Sumatra Beritong
bast 934 Sungai Kacang Botok.
 PH 5.9, TDS 5 ppm, WTP 26.0 
土壌　　　荒木田系 8, 腐葉土系 2

 C. scurrilis De Wit Waser 2001-4, 11 sep 2001 Sumatra Bangka
bast 852 Road from Sungaillat to Pudingbesar.
 pH < 5, DH < 6, KH 0. Air temp. 24.5 C, Water temp. 26.6 C. W 3 ft max. Depth 2 x 6 ft. (also collected on 15 sep 01).


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> This crypt just got described last week:
> Bastmeijer, J.D. & N. Jacobsen. 2007. [Cryptocoryne bangkaensis Bastmeijer, a new name for a well known Cryptocoryne from Sumatra (Indonesia) (in German)]. Aqua Planta, 32 (2): 44-55.
> 
> It's known from southern Sumatra, Bangka, and Biliton. Those of you who got any strain of C. scurrilis from me (or just about any other source) count yourself lucky to have a newly described crypt!
> ...


Hi Kai, Show pic please. waiting waiting....


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry, TS, I need to fix my PC first...

However, here's the meat (article in English):
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/bangkaensisUK.doc

And here the original article with many pics (in German):
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-41.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-44.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-45.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-46.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-47.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-48.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-49.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-50.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-51.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-52.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-53.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-54.jpg
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/ban/AP32-55.jpg

More pics on Jan's Crypt Pages:
C. scurrilis
C. bangkaensis
Note that at the time of this writing the second page still needs to be done and the first one needs to be revised!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Sean,

These 2 are both C. bangkaensis:


> Sasaki I-BEKB


from Belitung



> Waser 2001-4


from Bangka


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kai;

So does that mean as the proud Papa Jan will be handing out a plant to each person attending ECS in the Netherlands, or is that only an American custom? (just kidding).

I've been looking over the links to the article and reading the English translation on Jan's Crypts pages. Could someone pick up an extra copy of the issue for me. I'd be most appreciative.

I hope he'll be talking about this at ECS.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Jim,

bangkaensis has been available at the last 5 meetings or so - I don't think we'll break the habit this year or I'll bring some for you... 

The Aqua Planta is only available as subscription (for less than 30 bucks per year) - OTOH, there's rarely an issue without some crypt topic!  Interested folks can drop me an email and I'll send you the contact adress.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kai;

Is Claus Rembold still the contact? I've looked at it for a couple years but just never got round to joining. With my limited translating skills, I'm not sure if it costs 21 or 30 Euros.

E-mail coming.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

So I assume my strain got from you which is labeled as 'Bangka Dawrf' is now C. bankgaensis, Am I right?










This plant is growing well but is yet a thini plant, maybe doesn´t need so acid water and soil...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Yes, that's bangkaensis, too! Sorry, I haven't notified all new owners who got these plants from me yet.

Let's see a current pic of the plant!

This crypt does already flower at a really small size - any cataphylls?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

BTW, Jan has updated his Crypt Pages: 
C. scurrilis
C. bangkaensis


----------

